# Jamal denies what JCBIGSIS said about contract offer



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I e-mailed a local Chicago sportswriter and he asked Jamal specifically about the rumor that JCBIGSIS (his big sister) started about the supposed $45 million over (presumably) six years contract offer from the Bulls. Here is what he had to say, and he gave me permission to post this.

"I asked Jamal today about that extension and he said there was no concrete offer made. They threw around some numbers at some point, but Paxson never made an offer. No way Jamal turns that down if it was on the table."

"I don't care if you share that Jamal info on the message board. *I think it would be good for people who read the JC Big Sis message to know that Jamal said it's not true (my emphasis added).* There is no reason to write about it in the paper since all that's been published is that the Bulls chose not to make an offer."


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks NC for the info.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

It's important to remember that JC's comments doesn't mean there wasn't an offer made. Nothing stalls negotiations quicker than leaked info and JC's comments were probably the best for all parties involved. We should look at this more as a confirmation that talks are taking place then a sign that the parties aren't serious in their negotiations.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

then I wonder what purpose she had in writing something like that in the first place.

Thanks, NCBullsFan.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> It's important to remember that JC's comments doesn't mean there wasn't an offer made. Nothing stalls negotiations quicker than leaked info and JC's comments were probably the best for all parties involved. We should look at this more as a confromation that talks are taking place then a sign that the parties aren't serious in there negotiations.


Thats the exact same thing I was thinking.After both parties basically squashed any public comments about an extension with their comments earlier in the week.Why would he stir the pot by confirming what was said on a internet message board _to a reporter_ .



*reporter:* "Hey Jamal, Its posted on a internet message board that you want a max deal .Is this true ?

*Jamal:* Sure do and Im gonna do whatever I can to try and get it whether thats from the Bulls or another team. 

:laugh: :no:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Obviously JCBIGSIS posts things with Jamal's knowledge and it has been proven at times with his consent 

I don't know or want to speculate on what kind of relationship they have but whether she plays some official or unofficial role as a diseminator of information for all things Jamal ..... whatever it is .. it is unbelievably stupid in the extreme and loose

His agent if he is not aware of it should snuff this out as soon as possible as nothing good can come out of it for Jamal ... only stuff that can damage/diminish him 

As the on line spruiker who attracts all to the on line altar of Jamal to pay homage , releasing tidbits here tidbets there , relaying personal messages from the great man himself , moderating the endless speculation about Jamal and Sue Bird, Paris Hilton.. whoever .... I am sure that such a role , official or unofficial , gives her life some sense of purpose ........ a reinforcement of Jamal ... the promise of Jamal ... neigh... the notion of Jamal amongst that most influential of demographical constituents..... 15 - 30 year old internet message board ranters that need to live the celebrity of their demi gods vicariously . 

Those that frequently muse ... "Gee do you think real NBA players read our boards ?" hoping for such connectivity with such immortal superstaws ( NBA players )with such hope exploding to manic proportions with the alignment /adoration/obsession to the holy nuggets of tidbits that utter from the mouths of a prophet (JCBIGSIS) who comes from the holy court to give the truth that comes down from upon high 

Anyway without ranting on with a behavioural analysis of this most amusing and sad of situations ..... from a business point of view it is amazingly unprofessional and I am amazed the holy vessel of Crawford is not better sealed

You want to promote, gloat , find an on line throat ? Be more professional about it and get a proper media professional , your own website..... whatever .. but getting dumbazzed big sis to air your on line laundry .. whoa I am sure reporters and front office execs will really take you seriously when it comes down to deal with business

Get with it Jamal and shut your sister up


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm still not convinced it's really his sister. 

And anyway, from Crawford's perspective, I don't see how it hurts to throw it out there. I doubt that many, if any teams will take such things that seriously. I mean, is this the kind of thing that'll stop a team from making a significant offer to a player who's worth it on the court? Nah.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Obviously JCBIGSIS posts things with Jamal's knowledge and it has been proven at times with his consent
> 
> I don't know or want to speculate on what kind of relationship they have but whether she plays some official or unofficial role as a diseminator of information for all things Jamal ..... whatever it is .. it is unbelievably stupid in the extreme and loose
> ...


I nominate this for the FJ Hall of Fame. Man, there is nobody that puts words together the way you do.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

What proof did she give to prove that she really is his sister?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Obviously JCBIGSIS posts things with Jamal's knowledge and it has been proven at times with his consent
> 
> I don't know or want to speculate on what kind of relationship they have but whether she plays some official or unofficial role as a diseminator of information for all things Jamal ..... whatever it is .. it is unbelievably stupid in the extreme and loose
> ...


A+ per usual FJ. Couldn't have said it any better! No really.. I couldn't have said it <i>any better</i>!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Told you so.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=652747#post652747


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Great! So now JC will rip his big sis a new one and the pipeline of information will be effectively cut off! Way to go guys! 

Of COURSE Jamal didn't want her saying what he was trying to negotiate. She prolly should have. But seeing people endlessly speculating I guess she decided to comment. And I wouldn't expect Jamal to do anything BUT deny it. You never talk inthe media about concrete contract figures unless it is to your advantage. 


I can't understand why anyone would go to this much trouble to try to verify something from an inside source that simply can't be verified...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I am amused that the mere mention over there of anything having remotely to do with our site gets so many posters' panties in a bunch.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I am amused that the mere mention over there of anything having remotely to do with our site gets so many posters' panties in a bunch.


I don't know. I post at both places and think that both have their merits. I think it's kinda silly to fight over who has the best message boards or whatever. We are all Bull's fans here.


----------



## RealFan (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I'm still not convinced it's really his sister.
> 
> And anyway, from Crawford's perspective, I don't see how it hurts to throw it out there. I doubt that many, if any teams will take such things that seriously. I mean, is this the kind of thing that'll stop a team from making a significant offer to a player who's worth it on the court? Nah.



I was pretty dubious that JCBIGSIS was JC's real sister as well. Due to some contacts, I happened to know that JC moved last year from an apartment building to a new home. JCBIGSIS not only was able to tell me the exact address of JC's apartment, but his room number, phone number, and the names of the security staff. She knew way too much "private" information that would be nearly impossible for a regular fan to obtain. So I think she's valid. 

I also understand that she has e-mailed true non-believers family pictures of her with JC.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

*Update*

Here is an update.

JCBIGSIS is standing behind her claim that Crawford turned down a $45 million offer over (presumably) six years.

Ace, she claims this won't stop her from posting over at RealGM, so I don't think there was any harm done here.

FJ, you may be interested in reading what Jamal's sister had to say about you (mistakenly at first directed at me). 

What I found most interesting about the sportswriter comment at the top of this thread is this line, which I think is the real news here.

"No way Jamal turns that down if it was on the table."

That sounds like speculation on the sportswriters' part, but without any qualifiers. I have not had previous interactions with this sportswriter through e-mail, but his public writing always seems very measured, so I doubt that he would just throw this in, unless he had a good reason to.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Update*



> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> What I found most interesting about the sportswriter comment at the top of this thread is this line, which I think is the real news here.
> 
> "No way Jamal turns that down if it was on the table."


This story might not be over.....

If JC really worked his butt off, comes into camp better than ever, and runs the offense well in the pre-season, I hope that Pax does give JC a concrete offer of $45M for 6 years. 

The first guy from JC's draft year just signed an extension and the deadline is not until the end of they month.

Guys like Bender and Artest did not sign until the last possible moment last year.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RealFan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty dubious that JCBIGSIS was JC's real sister as well. Due to some contacts, I happened to know that JC moved last year from an apartment building to a new home. JCBIGSIS not only was able to tell me the exact address of JC's apartment, but his room number, phone number, and the names of the security staff. She knew way too much "private" information that would be nearly impossible for a regular fan to obtain. So I think she's valid.


All information readily obtained from a stalker. That's a joke , but seriously I am glad BIGSIS is security conscious and has her brother's privacy and welfare at the forefront of considerations



> I also understand that she has e-mailed true non-believers family pictures of her with JC.


Easily doctored 

I had a photo once which showed me receiving sexual favours from Hilary C ( you can understand how I didn't show that photo around too much ) but it didn't mean that it was true


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> All information readily obtained from a stalker. That's a joke , but seriously I am glad BIGSIS is security conscious and has her brother's privacy and welfare at the forefront of considerations
> ...



Did you save the dress you were wearing...just in case?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Great! So now JC will rip his big sis a new one and the pipeline of information will be effectively cut off! Way to go guys!
> 
> Of COURSE Jamal didn't want her saying what he was trying to negotiate. She prolly should have. But seeing people endlessly speculating I guess she decided to comment. And I wouldn't expect Jamal to do anything BUT deny it. You never talk inthe media about concrete contract figures unless it is to your advantage.


The internet qualifies as the media ACE with beat writers scrolling looking for angles , fan opinion etc that is commensurate with a spin they need to pull out on issues which they know will generate reposnse in how they want to generate it 

These message boards aren't sealed like our own private idaho's

This is privelleged sensitive information 

Do you feel special because it is being shared with you and 10,000 other registered users.... well whatever

I take a different view and shake my head at disbelief at the looseness and stupidity of it all . I admit there are times I should bite my lip and not say jack about things that really don't effect me one way or the other .... except this is a message board where opinion can be proferred ..... particularly opinions / attacks on gross stupidity which is always a personal fave 

Your motivated by keeping the pipeline open to your boy and I am motivated by expressing my opinion as to the joke and gross stupidity of it all not to mention the amazing breaches of privacy and teen zine style speculations about who your boy is poppin and in what preferred positions

Isn't all this sheep around the shepard stuff just a waaaaaaayyyyy bit obsessive ???

Like I said earlier I find it funny in that it appeals to the macarbe side of my humour but my more practical side finds it sad in its inherent obsessions at the same time

Sorry if this bothers you .. but then again maybe I'm not ... 

Peace Ace.. I do like you y'know even if you are obsessed with Jamdrop


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you save the dress you were wearing...just in case?


You mean the dress she was wearing don't you ?

I was even smoking one of Bill's stogies !

Cool


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

how do we really know if he even has a sister. Maybe it was his cross dressing brother.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean the dress she was wearing don't you ?
> ...


No..I stand by my original question...


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I see the green eyes of envy rearing its ugly head in this thread . :no: What a shame .


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> I see the green eyes of envy rearing its ugly head in this thread . :no: What a shame .


:laugh:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I never bought into this "battle of the sites" BS but seriously there are so many deluded people over at the other site ( and its getting worse ) its not funny 

In fact in its twisted way it is actually pretty funny. Hilarious in fact .

Check out the teen zine Jammy Wammy family all slaying the evil BBNet beast that dares comment on the hilarity of their obsessions and the amateurish release of information with a ssssh qualification which qualifies it with a "for your eyes only" inference

Yeah your eyes only and 10,000 registered members. That's a big mo'fo'd family with lots of spesh to be shared

Seriously, the bulls board on realgm needs to start charging Camp Crawford bandwidth for using its website as a surrogate website for Jamal's online shrine.... or at least consider changing the name of the board to www.jamalteenzine.com ( damn I should register that and put a hit counter in it ) 

I have been accused of jealously ( of what unspecified ) promoting hidden agendas ( again of what unspecified ) and endeavoring to marginalise BIGTWIT with her bro so I can be her bro's main man on the payroll

I mean how can you have a rational discussion when you are dealing with this type of intelligence

I am amazed I have not been accused of planting secret information relating to weapons of mass destruction in Iraq that provided the impetus for the decision to send troops 

I expect to cop flack and take my lumps but WTF ... there are some very ignorant , suspicious, obsessed and downright paranoid people who post on that board that can't deal with an honest opinion .. an opinion that was posted without prejudice or motivation which that was posted on another board .. and was simply based on my wonderment of the obsession and the delusion that they are _shush shush_ in the inner sanctum 

Are people's lives that pathetic and needy ?

Does anyone remember when Lee Nailon's agent was a member of a message board a couple of years ago and was disseminating information about his client's contract negotiations with the then Charlotte Hornets ( presumably in an effort to influence opinion as to player worth ) 

Anyone remember what the outcome was ? 

Yeah that's right .. Lee copped it in the azz and lost levity in the negotiation with the Hornets 

His situation was/is different from Jamal's and there may have even been other issues in place such that Nailon had proved himself less so than Crawford , talent level upside etc

But what was significant at the time , Bob Bass and the Hornets management poured scorn on his reps for "releasing information on internet chat rooms" as in if you have to resort to that you are a complete bozo .. consequently negotiations stalled, Nailon got a 1 year minmum offer ... had a pretty decent season that was good enough to get a two year $2.25M per with the Knicks

Just in that example there is a lot to be said for discretion .. so Mr Smug Pessimist with the undercurrent of cool intelligenziaScottMay , if your reading , stick that up your azz

I am not saying that BIGTWIT is a bad person . I am sure she is not 

But there is a way of handling things and a way of handling things ( in looking at the proper commerciality of things .. at least in an unbiased, unmotivated *opinion* of what seems to be a farcical situation ) 

And I am not convinced BIGTWIT and Jamdrop have the nous or commercial maturity to know how to deal with things properly

Outside of the pups suckling into Jamalteenzine tidbits and the benefit that they feel accrues to them by being so privilleged in get their heads up in Club shush shush .... where is the benefit to the actual player himself ..

None. Nothing but downside for him and a few cheap thrills for his shush shush posse along the way 

If there is no benefit why do it ?

Because he wants to share with some bunch of on line numbnuts that BIGTWIT passes off as family ?

Puhlease


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> I never bought into this "battle of the sites" BS but seriously there are so many deluded people over at the other site ( and its getting worse ) its not funny
> 
> In fact in its twisted way it is actually pretty funny. Hilarious in fact .
> ...




Let it all out, tell us what you really feel about RealGM. :laugh:


----------



## Jim Stack (Sep 4, 2003)

wow this is some flames being spewed here i wonder has anyone here the guts to post it on this other site rather then wasting space on this board. 

please grow up people this is the better board isnt it  
stop acting like children....


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Stack</b>!
> wow this is some flames being spewed here i wonder has anyone here the guts to post it on this other site rather then wasting space on this board.
> 
> please grow up people this is the better board isnt it
> stop acting like children....


No, it wouldn't take guts to post this over at RealGM. It would take someone who really enjoys watching pissing contests - someone like ShamBulls.

One of the best qualities of FJ is his ability to take the excesses in a certain view (or set of views) and magnify them 1000-fold, pointing out the absurdity of those excesses in the process. Does FJ take some cheap shots on the road to absurdity? Of course he does. Does this exercise lead to productive discussion? Rarely. Does it usually lead to a pissing contest? Yes.

But for those of us willing to look past the colorful language, the FJisms, the cheap shots, etc., these rants of FJs provide an unparallelled opportunity for reflection. 

Heck, anyone who has read much of my stuff knows that I can get taken with my own views, and there is nothing like an FJ rant to bring me down off my high horse. We all need that from time to time and that is what FJ delivers - in spades.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> I have been accused of jealously ( of what unspecified ) promoting hidden agendas ( again of what unspecified ) and endeavoring to marginalise BIGTWIT with her bro so I can be her bro's main man on the payroll


Shut up. Don't believe anything this guy says. It's well known he works for the CIA. :laugh:

In any case, let 'em have their "brand" of fun. I've pretty much come to the conclusion that being badmouthed by certain members of that crowd is a *service to our site*. I mean, what conclusion would a rational person draw from it?

If you observe a person over a course of time, and you observe that the information they produce is often irrational, wrong, and in fact the opposite of the truth, then negative statements from them tend to positive advertisement. At the very least, it raises curiosity in the open-minded, bold and inquisitive... and those are the kind of folks that make great posters here 

If such badmouthing constitutes negative advertisement, it's mainly to people for whom the criticism reinforces their paranoias. Those are the kind of cats we can live without IMHO.

Given that our URL and name are banned there, the worst thing possible would be that people STOP criticizing us :laugh:. Of course, that probably wouldn't stop folks from taking good posts here and re-posting them, uncited, over their... that does bug me a bit. But yeah, it's all good... keep up the criticism :yes:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> We all need that from time to time (getting off our high horse )


Hullllllloooo

I'm Mr Ed 

As always Professor I love your work 

If I could leave an apple on your desk I surely would 

Actually I would love to meet you one day just to hear you say 

_ A Certain V - O- O - D-O -O Ecomomics ?

Voo Doo Economics _

From Ferris Bueller's day off you know .... I was watching that the other night ( again for like the zillionth time ) and I saw that scene and thought to myself I would love to hear Dan Rosenbaum say that line

:laugh: 

I know I know ... yes I am a sad wanker 

I am thinking of changing my screen name in fact to "Abe Frohman - Sausage King of Chicago" and retire any reference to FJ now that I have brought shame and scorn upon myself and brought the venerable house of BBNEt into such disrepute on www.jamalteenzine.com ( formerly known as realgm bulls board )


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Call yourself what you want. You'll always be Crocodile F.Jerzy to me!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> These feels like a good time to give my props.
> 
> I think all my favorite posters have posted on this thread so far, and _you_ guys are the reason I'm here. I don't have to tell you that RealGM would be a better place w/ you guys, and some that have stayed exclusively at RealGM obviously resent that you guys left and take it personally.
> ...


Dude, I'm right on with that. Us mods have an easy job, most of the time. Why?

If you watch little kids, sometimes they get amused by old, intelligent adults. The adults smile and nod, but sit the kids down to talk about real, substantial stuff. The kids are pestering at first, then they pretend to listen, then after a while, they feel compelled to chase after the evil Skeletor (having taken the form of a chipmunk in the backyard) and they split.

The basketballboards.net forums are filled with mature, intelligent, substantial people. I know that we have posters that are as young as 14, but for the most part, we have some really intelligent people here. Good writers, good analyses and brains, and wondeful fans of the game of basketball. We all love the sport, and we respect it by treating it as a serious one.

The little kids that want to have fun eventually can't sit still among the boring adults that learn not to get upset by childish flaming (or the little kids, if they are bad enough, get spanked/banned by Mama Moderator or Papa Administrator).

The result is an extremely intelligent forum of fun, down-to-earth, witty fans.

As a mod, I think I should probably actually be closing this thread or re-directing it, but until exhibition games start, there's not a ton to talk about. I'll let this one die out on its own.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> The little kids that want to have fun eventually can't sit still among the boring adults that learn not to get upset by childish flaming (or the little kids, if they are bad enough, get spanked/banned by Mama Moderator or Papa Administrator).


I hate getting involved, but sometimes it feels like I have to keep the toilet from overflowing. I'm still a RealGM guy, and I want the best for that site. They get too carried away though.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Electric Slim....

Without any shadow of a doubt a prince amongst men and the poster I dig the most


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> I am thinking of changing my screen name in fact to "Abe Frohman - Sausage King of Chicago"


That's already been done!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> That's already been done!


Yeah I know


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsfan</b>
> 
> No, it wouldn't take guts to post this over at RealGM. It would take someone who really enjoys watching pissing contests - someone like ShamBulls.





If you're going to write something about JCBIGSIS like that, she's fully entitled to know about it. I don't really think it's on to write something like that then protest "hey, no fair, she wasn't supposed to see", do you? For the same reason that if you went to the General NBA board right now and started having one about me, I'd like to know about it. You see?


(That's universal use of the word "you". I know you didn't write it.)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

You know, this all started out with a comment that JCBIGSIS had made one comment and one of our posters received information contradicting that comment. Perfectly fair game.

Follow up included musings as to whether a person with a close relationship with an athlete should be leaking financial information on a message board, and if so, whether there was purpose behind the leak. Perfectly fair game.

JCBIGSIS knows about this site. I know this because we just did her the favor of rooting out a person who registered here under the same name and tried to pass of as the same person. Through contact on realGM we verified that it was not the same person and deleted the user from our site. This was, in my opinion, a favor to both JCBIGSIS and to RealGM, since there is technically nothing wrong with another person using the JCBIGSIS name. We thought protecting her reputation by avoiding confusion was the right thing to do. It allowed her to continue her quiet enjoyment in posting on the site of her choice. If we had allowed the other poster to continue here, it could have interfered with her posting at RealGM.

JCBIGSIS weighed in on RealGM. She stands by her version. I assume NCBulls' source would stand by his story. Thats all we know and all we can know. Its a non-issue. I don't think she has any particular agenda, and despite her comments to the contrary, I don't suspect that NCBulls or his source are operating under any agenda or attempting to "get something." Her knowledge of what did or didn't happen lead her to say one thing, and whatever the other source knew led him to the opposite conclusion.

That this has turned into yet another pissing war between our sites, and the Bulls boards in particular, is sad. I have taken every opportunity available to try and normalize relations between our boards. I think Bulls fans should feel free to post on both boards. I think we should freely discuss topics started there and I think RealGM posters should be free to discuss our topics. However, I do agree that sources should be credited. "So and So at RealGM said this...what do you guys think" *And* vice versa.

The problem is, of course, that we are the Phantom Site. "The Other Board." Which makes the process of giving credit, and sometimes even of communicating effectively, difficult.

Worse, our status as "Phantom Board" perpetuates this image that we are the message board equivalent of "The Boogey Man" -- to be feared, to be hated. "The Website Who's Name We Dare Not Speak."

And there are enough users on both sides who have their own agendas to keep the fans flamed and keep that barrier. Former RealGM posters here who left there on bad terms and a combination of former bbb.net posters and longtime RealGM posters there who resent the fact that we even exist, or who are bitter because of our "heavy-handed" moderating.

But in all sincerity, I think both boards would be better off if we stopped with this silly backbiting and nitpicking and concentrate on having fun talking about basketball. I know it takes work on both sides to keep the lines of communication open and keep the fanners of the flames in line. I'm doing everything I can from my end. I can only ask my bbb.net posters and any RealGM'ers reading this to do the same.

TB#1


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Obviously JCBIGSIS posts things with Jamal's knowledge and it has been proven at times with his consent
> 
> I don't know or want to speculate on what kind of relationship they have but whether she plays some official or unofficial role as a diseminator of information for all things Jamal ..... whatever it is .. it is unbelievably stupid in the extreme and loose
> ...


:laugh: 

I agree with this. It's totally ridiculous that Jamal knows about it, and does nothing to stop it.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> You know, this all started out with a comment that JCBIGSIS had made one comment and one of our posters received information contradicting that comment. Perfectly fair game.
> 
> Follow up included musings as to whether a person with a close relationship with an athlete should be leaking financial information on a message board, and if so, whether there was purpose behind the leak. Perfectly fair game.
> ...




:yes:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the whole thing is totally blown out of proportion. Sure, JCBIGSIS probably shouldn't have said anything. Once again, all she said was that Jamal turned down a $45m deal (shuuussshhh). She never suggested how long the deal was. Everyone has seem to come to the conclusion that it was a 6 year offer. And even though Real Gm has 10,000 registered users, they have a considerably smaller Bulls board population. I really doubt that JCBIGSIS is getting Jamals negotiations screwed up because of an offhand non-specific comment. Still, if fans call her out on every shred of information she volunteers, she will hear it from her brother and while she may keep on posting...she won't be handing out anymore tidbits. 

I still find it amusing that people get up in arms about it like they are really worried about Jamal being able to recover from this huge blow to his negotiations. 

And all this JC (teenzine) BS that was posted on here is just that. It seems to me that the people who labeled Jamal as a failure a long time ago are now upset that he appears to be ready to break out. So, what better to do than lash out at people who have liked JC since the beginning? So now if anyone posts something positive about JC they're acting like a teenage girl in heat or something...the whole idea is ridiculous. I like Jamal Crawford as a basketball player because I think he has the skills and the tools to make the Bulls a much better ballclub. If you disagree with that...fine..I respect your opinion (no matter how retarded I think it is). But, the least anyone can do is respect MY opinion as well and not try to insult me for supporting a player I think is a prime time player. 

And as far as the board controversy goes...I don't get it. We're all Bulls fans...whats the problem? Why would there be any animosity between sites? That sounds extremely childish to me. 


okay, I am off of my soapbox for the moment.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ace,

We've been around here long enough to see posts turn into print stories. You may claim that these boards carry no influence, but the fact that KC (I mean the anonymous Bull's beat writer who has integrity...as if there was more then one) asked JC the question is proof that this little world carries weight.

I think FJ's main point was that we are all pathetic--a fact I could have verified without help. 

Still, its fun. I love watching basketball, and these boards offer a connection--even if it is only though cult stars like JCBIGSIS and NC--where I can get the story while it is unraveling. We're all here for the humor and the discussion. If we were looking only for a scoop the other board would be are stomping grounds, because frankly, they beat this board to every story. Still, I get amusement out of watching a story break, and I see little wrong with it.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Personally I find this incredibly childish*

and most the principles on both sides should be ashamed of themselves

i dont blame people for being cynics i do blame people for being jerks about it (if you think I mean you ,you are probably right) 

on the other side of this the need to aid in the igniting of this, lets use the word most associated with this "pissing contest" gives fault to their side as well 

imo it amounts to jealousy from a few posters on bb.net and a somewhat justifyable distrust from the bulls board at real gm

I read and post on both boards because there are things at both site I like, but there is also a segment on both boards that i would love to see voyage to a 3rd board where i would not visit

it might be in the best interest of both sides to act their age or at least old enough to realize what they say means very little in the scheme of things and to look to be happy in their own views and leave it at that


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

I have been a confirmed "lurker" for a long time, mostly at realgm. I actually found this site because I got curious that a site called The OTher Site or Over There or whatever kept getting mentioned, followed by this enormous hatred "Those Nazis" and stuff like that.

Eventually I found out where they were talking about and surfed here. I figuered anyplace that generated that much discussion on another board, good or bad, at least deserved a look. Now that I'm posting I think I like it here, but who knows I may post there too.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> We've been around here long enough to see posts turn into print stories. You may claim that these boards carry no influence, but the fact that KC (I mean the anonymous Bull's beat writer who has integrity...as if there was more then one) asked JC the question is proof that this little world carries weight.


Hey, what about my real source - Lacy Banks? He's got more integrity than all the rest of the Chicago writers put together. BTW, ScottMay on the other board was just as certain as you are that my source was Mike McGraw. And there are other Chicago sportswriters with integrity.

In reality, my source never asked to be confidential. For a variety of reasons I fear that some of my stuff has made me a bit of a powderkeg around the NBA, so I figured that I would protect this writer from being associated with me rather than protecting his identity from you guys. 



> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Still, its fun. I love watching basketball, and these boards offer a connection--even if it is only though cult stars like JCBIGSIS and NC--where I can get the story while it is unraveling.


Man, I hope there are women in my cult. After reading the Newsweek article this week on Kobe, I now know the right questions to ask any potential conquest before I bring her into my hotel room. 

But seriously, I think there are other folks on this board who are far more deserving of a cult following than I am and have closer connections to the NBA, especially the Bulls. But thanks for the kind words anyway.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spud</b>!
> I have been a confirmed "lurker" for a long time, mostly at realgm. I actually found this site because I got curious that a site called The OTher Site or Over There or whatever kept getting mentioned, followed by this enormous hatred "Those Nazis" and stuff like that.
> 
> Eventually I found out where they were talking about and surfed here. I figuered anyplace that generated that much discussion on another board, good or bad, at least deserved a look. Now that I'm posting I think I like it here, but who knows I may post there too.


Wow, a piece of evidence supporting my theory :yes:

Welcome aboard Spud!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, what about my real source - Lacy Banks? He's got more integrity than all the rest of the Chicago writers put together. BTW, ScottMay on the other board was just as certain as you are that my source was Mike McGraw.


You're right, on further review they're a number of solid beat reporters in this town. The papers here are so dominated by writers trying to be movie stars (Smith/Maronotti) who will print anything if it gets them some recognition that you forget about the brightspots...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spud</b>!
> I have been a confirmed "lurker" for a long time, mostly at realgm. I actually found this site because I got curious that a site called The OTher Site or Over There or whatever kept getting mentioned, followed by this enormous hatred "Those Nazis" and stuff like that.
> 
> Eventually I found out where they were talking about and surfed here. I figuered anyplace that generated that much discussion on another board, good or bad, at least deserved a look. Now that I'm posting I think I like it here, but who knows I may post there too.


Welcome spud. You can do both. That is what we would want to encourage. We don't feel threatened (And I am not saying they are threatened, just speaking about us) by any web site that becomes successful. It's all good, IMO. Good for the average fan, which is what all of us are.


----------



## Jim Stack (Sep 4, 2003)

it seams that this thread has turned in to a i love bbb.net athon lets pat our sleves on the back. there are some posters here that show signs of intellegence... i respect that but they have posters there as well that make being a bulls fan fun. it apperes that from what i have seen that there site is frequented more by new posters then here thus they end up dealing with some chilish posters at times. yet in the end they handle the problem and the poster is either baned or straightens up. 


this war truely makes me sick and there is truly a im better then you air to this board which make me feel uncomfortable at times. the fact is that both boards often end up with the same topics in different formats which seams to me like in the end it would be better if every one simpley posted at one place. 

i dont know the history and dont care really but what ever it is its dumb. move on grow up.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Stack</b>!
> it seams that this thread has turned in to a i love bbb.net athon lets pat our sleves on the back. there are some posters here that show signs of intellegence... i respect that but they have posters there as well that make being a bulls fan fun. it apperes that from what i have seen that there site is frequented more by new posters then here thus they end up dealing with some chilish posters at times. yet in the end they handle the problem and the poster is either baned or straightens up.
> 
> 
> ...





If not taking sides is your aim, then do you post on RealGM? What about ESPN? Practice what you preach.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Stack</b>!
> 
> this war truely makes me sick and there is truly a im better then you air to this board which make me feel uncomfortable at times. the fact is that both boards often end up with the same topics in different formats which seams to me like in the end it would be better if every one simpley posted at one place.
> 
> i dont know the history and dont care really but what ever it is its dumb. move on grow up.


Jim, I respect the sentiments but let me make a few points. 

1. I don't like to see the "I'm better than you" thing either. I don't agree with, for example, FJ, when he calls RealGM a teen zine. They've got a different style, and that's all good. I prefer the style here, obviously... if I didn't, I'd still be posting there. As it stands, I hardly ever do. But I agree that there's no point in chest puffing and going out and saying it.

2. You can't, however, take those "negative" statements in a vaccuum. FJ has every right to be pissed. First, someone reposted HIS post over there, not bothering to cite where it comes from. Then, the folks over there were giving him all kinds of **** for being some kind of secret agent from BBB.net set to destroy the Bulls or something. Totally ridiculous and inane stuff. Judged from that context, is it any wonder that he and others are irritated? We don't want any problems with RealGM and we do not encourage nor will we tolerate meaningless and continual griping and complaining. But this is a legitimate criticism, and it's one that seems entirely spawned over on the other site. 

3. While I don't think there's any point in saying "I'm better than you" based on 'style' is fair, I do think it is completely legitimate to say that we are better than them in a key instance. You are perfectly free to link to or talk about RealGM content on our board. And "culturally", it can be done without criticism that you're some kind of fifth columnist. The opposite is not the case, and that is a legitimate point in our favor. Until that changes, my opinion won't.

4. If the latter were to happen, I'd think it would be a lot closer to your ideal of "one big board". Maybe it wouldn't physically be one board, but there could at least be open communication, and hence maybe less hostility between the two groups. But as I stated in point 3, that's something that needs to be addressed over there.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

"2. You can't, however, take those "negative" statements in a vaccuum. FJ has every right to be pissed. First, someone reposted HIS post over there, not bothering to cite where it comes from."


"3. While I don't think there's any point in saying "I'm better than you" based on 'style' is fair, I do think it is completely legitimate to say that we are better than them in a key instance. You are perfectly free to link to or talk about RealGM content on our board. And "culturally", it can be done without criticism that you're some kind of fifth columnist. The opposite is not the case, and that is a legitimate point in our favor. Until that changes, my opinion won't."




Now come on. Think about this. Maybe point 2 happened because of point 3?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> "2. You can't, however, take those "negative" statements in a vaccuum. FJ has every right to be pissed. First, someone reposted HIS post over there, not bothering to cite where it comes from."
> 
> 
> ...


Well of course. I said as much in point 4. My opinion is that if free and full information was available over there, as it is here, then there would be less hostility and confusion, and it would be easy to give proper credit to the original authors of a post. That'd be swell, but it's not reality, unfortunately. So the question then becomes, "how do I handle reality". My answer is that you have to do so honestly, openly, and with full disclosure. Engaging in what is effectively plagarism doesn't fall into that category. If a post or article can't be properly cited there, it shouldn't be posted there. It's disrespectful to this site, but more importantly it's disrespectful to the original author. If FJ wanted to post there, he could very well have done it. If you wanted FJ's post there, you very well could have asked him for permission to repost it there. That would have settled the major objection I have, but I still think it's bad form not to post the first-hand source so people can verify things for themselves. But then again, I'm the skeptical type


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Well of course. I said as much in point 4. My opinion is that if free and full information was available over there, as it is here, then there would be less hostility and confusion, and it would be easy to give proper credit to the original authors of a post. That'd be swell, but it's not reality, unfortunately. So the question then becomes, "how do I handle reality". My answer is that you have to do so honestly, openly, and with full disclosure. Engaging in what is effectively plagarism doesn't fall into that category. If a post or article can't be properly cited there, it shouldn't be posted there. It's disrespectful to this site, but more importantly it's disrespectful to the original author. If FJ wanted to post there, he could very well have done it. If you wanted FJ's post there, you very well could have asked him for permission to repost it there. That would have settled the major objection I have, but I still think it's bad form not to post the first-hand source so people can verify things for themselves. But then again, I'm the skeptical type






I started posting there artound the same time the whole debacle happened. I hardly posted to begin with so it was all way ove rmy head. It was a long while afterwards before I registered here. I didn't see what happened at the time. I heard about it, and I've got the gist of it, but if dabull sees fit to do this then it's his call. (Apparently they've lightened up on it. Not that I've ever seen). I'm not going to judge based on what other people have told me. (Incidentally, that's why I don't agree with the stars thing to the left. It gives people preconceptions of your posts. For example, I've got 4 stars. That means something might think I'm good.) So this board is fine until someone proves to me otherwise. Not that I want or expect that to happen or anything, it's just a turn of......ah nuts. Talked myself into a corner.


Regardless, the idea behind not citing the source is because I didn't want this very flame war. To which the obvious response is "well why did you post it at all then?". Well that's a fair point but I believe in bigsis' entitlement to see that. Once it became apparent that everyone from both sides wanted the source cited, I did so (or tried, until I got edited out).


I wouldn't call this plagarism. I copied it but in no way did I attempt to use it as my own, I was relaying a message if you will. Now if something thinks I did wrong in digging up the whole issue then that's fine, it's your entitlement. But I think you're wrong.


----------

